# Les icônes du dock disparaissent !!!



## Alan571 (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis depuis quelques jours, j'ai les icônes des applications du dock qui disparaissent d'un jour sur l'autre. J'ai beau les remettre puis le lendemain ou le surlendemain (c'est pas tout les jours), ils ont disparu (pas tous), cela dépend de son humeur, des fois c'est les icônes des appli Office, de iCal, des iLife, du Carnet d'adresse.

Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ?

J'ai fait la vérification et la réparation des autorisations (aucune erreur) mais cela ne résout pas le problème.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2006)

non j'ai jamais vu &#231;a....

Peut-&#234;tre le fichier cache du dock (dans lequel il stocke les icones &#224; afficher) qui est v&#233;rol&#233;.

Essaie de purger les caches avec un utilitaire dans le genre Tiger Cache Cleaner ( www.versiontracker.com )


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2006)

le plus simple 
refaire ton dock &#224; neuf
pour ca d'abord
virer  _com.apple.dock.plist_

tu redemarres
tu auras alors un dock neuf  ( configur&#233; par d&#233;faut comme &#224; l'install , avec icones Apple et en bas)
tu refais tes r&#233;glages
et tu testes

ensuite on verra si c'est un probl&#232;me plus profond li&#233; &#224; des fichiers finder ou autres(et eventuellement dans un second temps envisager  peut etre un souci avec  les caches de types _com.apple.dock.iconcache_ )


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2006)

en général si les icones disparaissent c'est parce que l'on a changé l'emplacement des dites applications.....


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2006)

Les icones disparaissent, mais il reste un point d'interrogation transparent , et qui porte toujours le nom de l'application auquel il etait relié!


----------



## apenspel (10 Août 2006)

&#199;a pourrait &#234;tre li&#233; &#224; un utilitaire de customisation du Finder, j'oublie son nom puisque je ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Les icones disparaissent, mais il reste un point d'interrogation transparent , et qui porte toujours le nom de l'application auquel il etait relié!


 
Comme dit PIckWick, ceci est généralement lié à un déplacement des applications en question


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2006)

Il y a eu un fil tr&#232;s ressemblant, il y a quelque temps : une petite recherche et je reviens.


----------



## Alan571 (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Merci de votre aide, je pr&#233;cise que je n'ai pas changer de place mes applications, que je n'ai pas installer de logiciel de customisation du finder, ni d'autres logiciels, qu'il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation &#224; la place des ic&#244;nes. 

Donc, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y aurait un fichier qui serait v&#233;rol&#233; !!!

Aujourd'hui rebelote, les ic&#244;nes de iCal, du Carnet d'adresse et de Word ont disparu. Et je n'ai rien fait de sp&#233;cial entre hier et ce matin. Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre, comme c'est bizarre !!!

Bon je vais voir avec le fichier des pr&#233;f&#233;rences du dock.

Apr&#232;s recherche, je n'ai pas de fichier "com.apple.dock.plist", c'est bizarre !!!

Mais j'ai 2 fichiers dans le cache : com.apple.dock.iconcache.0 et com.apple.dock.iconcache.501, es-ce normal docteur ???


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2006)

iconcache.0 c'est normalement le cache du dock de la session "root" et iconcache.501, le cache du dock de la session de l'utilisateur principal

Poubellise le fichier cache iconcahe.501 puis quitte ta session (POmme-Shift-Q) et r&#233;ouvre l&#224;. Le cache va se recr&#233;er.

Quand &#224; un fichier cache ou de preference qui se v&#233;role.... ben malheureusement &#231;a arrive de temps en temps sans rien faire de sp&#233;cial.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2006)

> Apr&#232;s recherche, je n'ai pas de fichier "com.apple.dock.plist", c'est bizarre !!!


normalement il est l&#224;
maison)/ bibliotheque/ preferences

et il doit etre l&#224; , car sinon tu n'aurais pas du tout de dock !


----------



## Alan571 (11 Août 2006)

Bon je viens de trouver et de virer le fichier "com.apple.dock.plist" et de red&#233;marrer.

Il devait &#234;tre v&#233;rol&#233; car avant de le virer, je l'ai ouvert dans SMILE et une bonne partie &#233;tait illisible et il manquait beaucoup de mes applications.

Apr&#232;s le red&#233;marrage, j'ai ouvert le nouveau fichier .plist et il est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent de l'ancien et bien plus gros.

Bizarre !!!

On verra demain et dans les jours prochains, si le probl&#232;me persiste et signe !!!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2006)

ok mais tu ne dis pas si , l&#224; , maintenant , tout va bien

est ce le cas?


----------



## Alan571 (11 Août 2006)

H&#233; bien, quand le Mac est allum&#233; cela va toujours bien, c'est seulement d'un jour &#224; l'autre que les ic&#244;nes disparaissent. Je verrais demain apr&#232;s une nuit de sommeil du mac.


----------



## vinc009 (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai également ce problème !!!
En fait j'ai un IMac et un MacBook pro. 
Ils sont synchronisés !!!
Lundi, mon MacBook m'a demandé d'actualiser mon Dock.
j'ai accepté, aveuglément. Il me proposait de supprimer 13 éléments de mon Dock.
Du coup, je n'ai plus aucun élément sur le Dock de mon MacBook.
Lorsque je veux les remettre, il les retire immédiatement !
Si je veux mettre une appli qui n'y était pas avant, ou qui n'est pas sur le dock de mon Imac, il veut bien la laisser... !

J'ai essayé le fichier "com.apple.dock.plist" et de redémarrer, mais rien n'y fait.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2009)

Je pense que c'est  la synchro MObileMe qui est vérolée... Il faudrait soit la désactiver (je n'ai toujours pas bien compris l'intérêt de synchroniser le dock entre 2 Macs...), soit la réinitialiser.


----------



## vinc009 (14 Juin 2009)

Merci pour la réponse, 

l'intéret de synchroniser les docks, est que quand j'ai acheté mon macbook, je voulais qu'il ressemble a mon imac, j'ai donc tout synchroniser pour qu'ils soient identiques... Et j'ai oublié de désactiver la synchro du dock.
Maintenant, j'ai reinitialisé la synchronisation, et il a supprimé mes éléments.
Le problème continue:mouais:


----------



## vinc009 (15 Juin 2009)

ok j'ai réinistialisé le dock pour mobile me, et ensuite réinitialisé le dock de mon macbook...

Merci beaucoup !


----------

